# First borns at K-n-S Farm! Updated



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

How exciting! Here are the first produced at and born at babies for K-n-S Farm!!





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:wahoo:

There were 30 eggs, Rhode Island Reds and Black Sex Links. They were due today, but some decided to get a jump start and we came home to that first born last night after shopping. When I woke up this morning we had five!

Now there are at least ten out, and more working on their way into the world.

:stars:

Welcome to the world, guys!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: First borns at K-n-S Farm!*

Aww! I love newly hatched chickies! You must be so proud! Hopefully you won't have too many roosters!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: First borns at K-n-S Farm!*

They are so cute!!! I love baby chickens!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: First borns at K-n-S Farm!*

Thanks!!

The Black Sex Links you can discriminate sex by color. Cockerels have a white spot on the head, and from what I can peek and see, I have mostly pullets!

Cockerels have their use too though... :greengrin:

I am so happy. :leap:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: First borns at K-n-S Farm!*

I have never owned black sex Links, only Red, which are hens, so thankyou! I never knew that..

If you get too many roosters they will all be breeding and tearin at the hens, we had a rooster that ripped the side of a hen up with his spur, need to be careful on those guys!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: First borns at K-n-S Farm!*

Ooo chicks! So cute! I can't wait till I can hatch some in the spring.

I have too many roosters... but I have a new place for them to go now, freezer camp.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: First borns at K-n-S Farm!*

Ah, blessed is freezer camp. The eventual home of all excess cockerels. :greengrin: I only keep one big roo, the RIR, and I have a silkie roo that hangs out with some Buff Orphingtons and is a sweetie.

We are up to about 14 chicks will more to come! Tomorrow night I will probably remove them from the incubator and will post new pictures.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: First borns at K-n-S Farm!*

That is so neat!! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: First borns at K-n-S Farm!*

How did I miss this?

What adorable chicks. I thought you had baby goats. :leap:

How long have you been doing chicks like that?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: First borns at K-n-S Farm!*

aaaaawwwwwww........... they are so cute!!!!!!!!!!! Ok.. this makes me want to incubate duck eggs again....

congrats!! And can't wait for more pics!!!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: First borns at K-n-S Farm!*

This is the first chicks we've hatched here. I remember hatching chicks with my mother way back in the day when she raised fancy little bantams.

We hatched 20 out of 30 eggs! We can hardly wait to see them grow, some are absolutely gorgeous. Turns out we got some mixed eggs in there somehow, some are black with beautiful red underbellies and faces. We've even got one funny looking little bugger with Americana stripes. I don't mind personally, for now we aren't raising purebred chickens.

We hope most are pullets; cockerels will go to freezer camp. 










I'll be sure to post pics later on when they have feathers!


----------

